# !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

Well a few days ago I began noticing an almost invisible white smoke slowly oozing from the air vents, it can only be seen when there is light. But one day alot of it came out and I pulled over and turned the car off, and it stopped smoking. BTW this happens when the A/C is off, when I turn it on, it looks like dust is being blown out for about a second then everything goes normal. If i turn the A/C off again, the smoke slowly appears .. 
Im afraid this might be a short or something, I just installed a GPS navigation system but that was a while ago before the smoke began to appear

If anyone can help?? I havent used the car since that started happening so any info would be very appreciated!


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (Masso)*

Is there a smell when the smoke comes out of the vents? It sounds like it could be a heater core gone bad. If you're getting kind of a sweet smell it's most likely your heater core. If it's more of an electrical burning smell I would be really worried, and not run the car until you figure out what it is. Electrical fires can be very dangerous.


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (vdubb3dan)*

It does have some kind of smell but sometimes its too light to distinguish.. It kinda smells like cartboard and antifreeze..








Hey BTW if my heater core was to be failing, would smoke still come out even if the knob was set to 100% cold? (Remember that the A/C is turned off and set to cold when this happens)


_Modified by Masso at 2:09 PM 11-28-2008_


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (Masso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Masso* »_It kinda smells like cartboard and antifreeze..









If you're smelling antifreeze it's definitely your heater core. The heater core springs a leak, and even when you don't have the heat on you will still smell it, because there is now coolant laying in the bottom of the heater box.


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (vdubb3dan)*

HMM intresting this kinda makes sense.. Ill look into this and ill post if it was my heater core or not. Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrSick_gEttA (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (Masso)*

yea its def your heater core went thru that 2 winters ago. shud get it done b4 the winter gets colder. pretty expensive to get ti done but not that bad to do it urself took me like a day n half with my dad


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (vrSick_gEttA)*

* UPDATE *
Well surprise surprise no more hot air.. Only the A/C works well.. Its definitely my heater core right?


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (Masso)*

Yes.


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (vdubb3dan)*

Hey guys! does anyone know if theres a "Taking apart your dashboard" DIY by any chance??? I am aware that it takes at least 3 hours (with experience) just to take it off


----------



## joshfal (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (vdubb3dan)*

fyi: the coolant is always circulating through the core, the heat temperature controls if the air goes through the core or not. and if it is your core leaking, replace it soon, because eventually the hole will just 'explode' and release alot of coolant.


----------



## nodq (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (joshfal)*

Don't know if it applies to your car, but my heater core blew in my Corrado and VW replaced it at no charge. There was a recall on them.
Before you spend the money and time, see if you can get it done for nothing.


----------



## Ryan88A (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (Masso)*

hi...
i know this is an old thread...actually very old.
but i was doing a search and I found your post.
I need to ask you: did you resolve the problem. 
Was it the heater core?
When i read your explanation...I have EXACTLY the same problem.
Please can you help me with any information you may have. On how to solve the problem.
I am also keen to do it myself...so any manuals or guidence will be GREATLY appreciated.
Thanks Ryan
Please email me (as I am rarely on the website) [email protected]


----------



## jclark180 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (vdubb3dan)*

this happened to me. a shortage in my main engine harness. i was driving home after dropping off my girl, and i smelt a weird stench coming through my vents and smoky. smelt like disgusting sulfur. my car just got filled with smoke so bad i had to shut my car off and get out and take a look. and what do you know my harness caught fire. ****ty right? but i repaired it.


----------



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: !!!!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Smoke coming fom air vents (Masso)*

I have smoke coming from mine too..But thats cuase my power steering racks SHOT! It kinda smells like that fake fog stuff..It could be some liquid burning and evaporating into your vents as mine is..But i wouldnt ignore this.


----------



## Ryan88A (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for the replies. I have found the problem. I took my car in and they said it is the heater core...apparently it rusts.
just waiting for the quote.


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (Ryan88A)*

heater core replacement is sucha a bitch diy costs time and about $70
without broken parts when taking it apart. So im going to estimate for you about $100-$300
Because of time labor and parts.
Good luck though.


----------

